# "People are giving up on cycling".



## Cycleops (3 Sep 2022)

The proportion of adults in England who say they cycle at least once a month has fallen to 13.1%, the lowest figure since records began in 2015-16
So claim The Grauniad. 
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...ike-again-why-people-are-giving-up-on-cycling
Do you think there's any truth in this?


----------



## GetFatty (3 Sep 2022)

Possibly. I’m trying to reverse the trend by trying to get out once a week after 14 months of not doing


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (3 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Do you think there's any truth in this?


Of course.
Cycling was a last resort when we couldn't do anything else. Now everywhere (except the NHS and public sector) is open and fully working again.
People can go shopping, to the pub, to footy matches. Hell'sbells we can even go and see the mother in law.
No need to kill time on the bike.
And have you seen the traffic? It's madness to ride anywhere with all those cars on the road.


----------



## Slick (3 Sep 2022)

No I don't.

It looks like they have amassed some individuals who may have had a negative experience and put them all together for no other reason than to formulate some kind of story.

I don't doubt large swathes of people have made changes since lockdown, and stopping cycling is a choice for some, but I really can't see it being in any great numbers. I would have thought maybe more people looking to cycle to work given the cost of fuel. I certainly seem to meet more than was normal the last couple of months, which is obviously definitive proof.


----------



## GetFatty (3 Sep 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Of course.
> Cycling was a last resort when we couldn't do anything else. Now everywhere (except the NHS and public sector) is open and fully working again.
> People can go shopping, to the pub, to footy matches. Hell'sbells we can even go and see the mother in law.
> No need to kill time on the bike.
> And have you seen the traffic? It's madness to ride anywhere with all those cars on the road.



It’s not just the public sector at home, most private sector office workers are at home too


----------



## slowmotion (3 Sep 2022)

My guess is that a lot of people bought bikes during the Covid lockdowns when city car traffic was pretty light. It enabled them to get about safely without closely mingling with hoards of people on buses and the Tube. The main road arteries in central London were amazingly free of motorised transport. I saw a family of five (with two kids under six) wobbling down Cromwell Road having a whale of a time. Those days have gone.
BTW, this isn't a personal plea for cycle lanes. I enjoy riding in traffic and am prepared to accept the small risk in order to do so. Understandably, some others are not.


----------



## Vantage (3 Sep 2022)

I see more cyclists now than at any time in my life so I reckon it's Horlicks.


----------



## Gwylan (3 Sep 2022)

Total tosh. Never trust a journalist with numbers. 
Their grasp of scale is painfull and everything goes TU when it comes to percentages.


----------



## JtB (3 Sep 2022)

slowmotion said:


> My guess is that a lot of people bought bikes during the Covid lockdowns when city car traffic was pretty light.


It wasn’t just bikes, lots of people bought home exercise equipment during the Covid lockdowns that they no-longer use due to general lack of commitment (you can’t really blame busy roads and aggressive drivers for that).


----------



## slowmotion (3 Sep 2022)

JtB said:


> It wasn’t just bikes, lots of people bought home exercise equipment during the Covid lockdowns that they no-longer use due to general lack of commitment (you can’t really blame busy roads and aggressive drivers for that).



A lot of people temporarily changed their habits to avoid other people and to stave off the boredom of being stuck at home. "Lack of commitment" seems a slightly harsh way of describing it.


----------



## Jameshow (3 Sep 2022)

I think the cost of living will continue the cycling trend as people simply cannot afford to pay energy bills some has to go and the largest non essential items for many is the car... or second car.. the bike is a handy replacement for local journeys.

The train is also pretty good when running - Bournemouth to Leeds - £60 in 5hrs see a little of London as well.


----------



## classic33 (3 Sep 2022)

Not including the ones on ebikes(no pedaling required), there's an increase locally in recent weeks. The fine weather lasting may have helped. A father and daughter out on mountain bikes. The daughter on an e-assist, the father providing the only power on his. Three years ago, he said you'd never see him on a bike. But the grin on his face as he passed...

Traffic volumes have fallen, but the type of traffic has changed, we've more tractors on the road, being used on building sites, and lorries have increased.


----------



## Juan Kog (3 Sep 2022)

JtB said:


> It wasn’t just bikes, lots of people bought home exercise equipment during the Covid lockdowns that they no-longer use due to general lack of commitment (you can’t really blame busy roads and aggressive drivers for that).


It could be aggressive neighbours stopping them , some home exercise equipment is really noisy.


----------



## harlechjoe (3 Sep 2022)

I know loads of people with a cycle to work scheme bike that don't use them. Does anyone know if the C2C scheme has been fully evaluated?


----------



## Casper1978 (3 Sep 2022)

I ride to work 4 days a week generally , then I take the long way home to give me more mileage for my day . For me the traffic is worse than it ever was pre covid . I can’t believe the number of people racing on my morning cycle into work . I must have the worst job as they are so desperate to get to their job 😂😂. I would love to chat to one of these over enthusiastic people to understand what makes their job so brilliant , or exciting 😂😂😂. It was the same with people walking during Covid , we live on a nice little 4 mile circuit outside a small village . During my furlough I could have set up a coffee shop in my front garden with the amount of people out walking ……. Now it’s back to normal hardly anyone except the pre covid regulars 😂😂. You can make a graph say anything you want to is my logic .,… all kidollogy 😂😂😜


----------



## roley poley (3 Sep 2022)

I will skew their numbers by being a commuter five days a week each way also to chums /pub /shops etc ....l do admit my bias....statistics can be..  ...they dont mention newbies or how many cycle more than once a month


----------



## mustang1 (3 Sep 2022)

I've seen some people who started cycling during the lockdown and still continue. Others have stopped. 
There are a few more cyclists around and a few of them have opted for e-bikes.


----------



## I like Skol (3 Sep 2022)

Yes, no, maybe? Lies, damned lies and statistics!


----------



## Brandane (3 Sep 2022)

I hope they're right. Every cloud has a silver lining, as they say; and I am after a bike on e-bay. Used once, looks mint, my size, within reasonable distance, cost over £1000 new.... Not giving any more details for obvious reasons .
Will let you know on Monday night!


----------



## PaulSB (4 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> The proportion of adults in England who say they cycle at least once a month has fallen to 13.1%, the lowest figure since records began in 2015-16
> So claim The Grauniad.
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...ike-again-why-people-are-giving-up-on-cycling
> Do you think there's any truth in this?



I read this the day it was published. My only response was "this is a very bad piece of journalism." The article is more worthy of tge Daily Mail than the Guardian.

Not worth commenting on.


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Sep 2022)

Cycling numbers were always going to fall post Covid. During the pandemic millions of people had an extended holiday throughout a good summer and the schools were shut. Only essential shops were open and non essential car trips were banned, so people had very little to do and the roads were empty. A trip out on the bike with the kids was one of the obvious things to do. When life returned to normal numbers were only ever going to go one way.

To gauge whether cycling is becoming more or less popular, or just remaining static, you've got to look at the numbers now and come back in five years time before you get anywhere near a true picture. As for how safe people feel on a bike, I could write an article claiming cycling is dangerous and another saying it is perfectly safe and I would have no trouble finding plenty of people to support either view. I'd just pick the audience I wanted to suit each article.


----------



## Milzy (4 Sep 2022)

If you’re asking for opinions mine is this. Lockdown may have boosted some fad cycling which has now gone. Although it may seem to be easing off there’s no truth in that report, it’s B.S. British cycling is massive & will only grow albeit quite slowly.


----------



## kingrollo (4 Sep 2022)

The numbers are v 2015/6 - so the pandemic peak isn't included in calculations.

Have to say I agree as a club cyclist numbers on club rides are well down.


----------



## craigwend (4 Sep 2022)

View: https://youtu.be/YY8APrYU2Gs


Don't give up on us...


----------



## Arrowfoot (4 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> The proportion of adults in England who say they cycle at least once a month has fallen to 13.1%, the lowest figure since records began in 2015-16
> So claim The Grauniad.
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...ike-again-why-people-are-giving-up-on-cycling
> Do you think there's any truth in this?



Survey period is November 2020 to November 2021. UK lockdowns began in March 2020 and ended in December 2021 albeit applied intermittently. 

You can trust the Guardian with veracity of news as they have the best fact checking protocol. Outside of news, their columnist and opinion pieces writers are driven by ideology, false gods and their self serving dreams. If I write an article on why meritocracy is bad for society, my guess is only the Guardian will publish it . If I write that knife crime in London is race based the Guardian will not touch it despite the presentation of empirical evidence. It does not matter if the victims are from the same racial background and their community needs help.


----------



## Sharky (5 Sep 2022)

A very distorted article.
"The nearest purpose-made cycle path to us is about 3 miles away and is simply a straight path, where there’s no way to teach my grandson left and right turns and so on. And we needed a car to get there. *Dave Symons, 75, retired, Skelmersdale, Lancashire"*

He must be referring to the cycle paths alongside the Rainford bypass. These must be at least 6 miles long and segregated from the main road. Perfect for cycling along. I find it hard to understand that you need a car to travel three miles just to get to the start of the cycle paths. Roads either side of the bypass, from memory are fairly quiet country roads.

My grandsons have been brought up in Streatham and THAT is a busy road system. They learned bike handling on the grass in a local park - always under the supervision of their parents. Their mum, our daughter, before the lockdown started cycling to the tube/rail station when commuting and was considering riding the whole way into the city. She had done a couple of trial runs, but lockdown put an end to it. But they often go for rides out as a family.

I think as with anything, if you really want to do something, you will find a way. There are always alternatives and my grandsons are more interested in football and cricket. That grandad at the top of the post - I'm sure he is entertaining his grandkids in other activities. Choosing other activities before cycling is more than acceptable. The article is just a snippet of information not taken in context with everything else.


----------



## tinywheels (5 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> The proportion of adults in England who say they cycle at least once a month has fallen to 13.1%, the lowest figure since records began in 2015-16
> So claim The Grauniad.
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...ike-again-why-people-are-giving-up-on-cycling
> Do you think there's any truth in this?



the Grauniad, say no more.
In other news the Daily Fail is a newspaper.


----------



## tinywheels (5 Sep 2022)

Sharky said:


> A very distorted article.
> "The nearest purpose-made cycle path to us is about 3 miles away and is simply a straight path, where there’s no way to teach my grandson left and right turns and so on. And we needed a car to get there. *Dave Symons, 75, retired, Skelmersdale, Lancashire"*
> 
> He must be referring to the cycle paths alongside the Rainford bypass. These must be at least 6 miles long and segregated from the main road. Perfect for cycling along. I find it hard to understand that you need a car to travel three miles just to get to the start of the cycle paths. Roads either side of the bypass, from memory are fairly quiet country roads.
> ...



I used to cycle from Streatham high road to Croydon on a daily basis in the early 80s. 
it wasn't safe then, as a collision with a learner, who wasn't looking taught me. 
if your grandkids are now cycling up the high road I suggest talking to the parents. 
I lived on Kings Court Rd, I would not reccomend children cycling anywhere but tooting bec common.


----------



## Sharky (5 Sep 2022)

tinywheels said:


> I used to cycle from Streatham high road to Croydon on a daily basis in the early 80s.
> it wasn't safe then, as a collision with a learner, who wasn't looking taught me.
> if your grandkids are now cycling up the high road I suggest talking to the parents.
> I lived on Kings Court Rd, I would not reccomend children cycling anywhere but tooting bec common.



No, they don't go out on the roads by themselves, always with their mum & Dad. It was one of the "commons" that they learned to ride. Walking distance from where they live.


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Sep 2022)

only strava has the answer


----------



## Brandane (5 Sep 2022)

Brandane said:


> I hope they're right. Every cloud has a silver lining, as they say; and I am after a bike on e-bay. Used once, looks mint, my size, within reasonable distance, cost over £1000 new.... Not giving any more details for obvious reasons .
> Will let you know on Monday night!



Two hours to go and the bidders have arrived. It has already gone above my limit, so here's the link if anyone wznts a Merida Speeder 500 hybrid, 56cm frame. Currently at £500.

Ebay link.


----------



## Slick (5 Sep 2022)

Brandane said:


> Two hours to go and the bidders have arrived. It has already gone above my limit, so here's the link if anyone wznts a Merida Speeder 500 hybrid, 56cm frame. Currently at £500.
> 
> Ebay link.



Nice looking machine, shame you missed out.


----------



## Brandane (5 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> Nice looking machine, shame you missed out.



If I REALLY wanted it, I would have set my limit higher. But I've already got 5 bikes cluttering up my spare room, so the sensible option was to let it go. If I could have got it at a stupidly low price then fair enough, but that's not happening.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> The proportion of adults in England who say they cycle at least once a month has fallen to 13.1%, the lowest figure since records began in 2015-16
> So claim The Grauniad.
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...ike-again-why-people-are-giving-up-on-cycling
> Do you think there's any truth in this?



No. I don't believe it for one moment.

It is likely to be reducing from the pandemic peak, but I doubt many of those who cycled before the pandemic and through it will have given up, and enough of those who started or returned to cycling during the pandemic will have continued to keep the numbers well above 2015 levels.


----------



## Alex321 (6 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I think the cost of living will continue the cycling trend as people simply cannot afford to pay energy bills some has to go and the largest non essential items for many is the car... or second car.. the bike is a handy replacement for local journeys.


Very few people who aren't already keen cyclists will think of the bike as a "handy replacement" for their 2nd car.


----------



## Sixmile (6 Sep 2022)

harlechjoe said:


> I know loads of people with a cycle to work scheme bike that don't use them. Does anyone know if the C2C scheme has been fully evaluated?



On one of our work C2W information sessions, there were 90 or so people on the teams call. I know not all have C2W but a good proportion do, maybe a few dozen. How many actually cycle to work that i know of? Two.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2022)

I haven't given up but I've definitely lost a lot of enthusiasm. Mixture of age, aches and pains and increasingly heavy traffic make it not as enjoyable as it was even 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## postman (6 Sep 2022)

I have been so busy since recovering from the operations i have not had time.Five rides maximum since June,furthest 31 miles in total.But boy have i enjoyed them,except nearly got clobbered with a trailer full of pink portable loos,i kid you not.anyway less bikes out more room in cafes,bettwr choice of cake less people eating,whats not to love about that.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Sep 2022)

Not noticed any change here personally. Our most days


----------



## Paulus (6 Sep 2022)

I can't say that I've noticed any decline in cycling around my way.


----------



## Milzy (6 Sep 2022)

Paulus said:


> I can't say that I've noticed any decline in cycling around my way.



Increased around my way.


----------



## stewpot (6 Sep 2022)

Funnily enough I stopped cycling during the pandemic becuase there were so many cyclists out on the trails and bike paths. Now they're back in their cars I'm back on my bike


----------



## PaulSB (6 Sep 2022)

Sixmile said:


> On one of our work C2W information sessions, there were 90 or so people on the teams call. I know not all have C2W but a good proportion do, maybe a few dozen. How many actually cycle to work that i know of? *Two*.



Which of course is why it's a complete ripoff of the taxpayers who can't access the scheme.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Sep 2022)

Yes, it does seem very few on the C2W scheme actually use it to ride to work but if it gets people out on bikes for exercise it takes the strain off the NHS .


----------



## bigjim (13 Sep 2022)

I've not been cycling for months. Diagnosed with prostate cancer in January hasn't helped and I'm not sure if my day/week long rides weren't a contributing factor. A family friend was also killed on his bike last year. My enthusiasm is almost nil at the moment.


----------



## Milzy (13 Sep 2022)

bigjim said:


> I've not been cycling for months. Diagnosed with prostate cancer in January hasn't helped and I'm not sure if my day/week long rides weren't a contributing factor. A family friend was also killed on his bike last year. My enthusiasm is almost nil at the moment.



I’m 40 now, should I have it checked?


----------



## Slick (13 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> I’m 40 now, should I have it checked?



Yes.


----------



## bigjim (13 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> I’m 40 now, should I have it checked?



Yes.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Sep 2022)

bigjim said:


> I've not been cycling for months. Diagnosed with prostate cancer in January hasn't helped and I'm not sure if my day/week long rides weren't a contributing factor. A family friend was also killed on his bike last year. My enthusiasm is almost nil at the moment.



I'm not of the medical profession but I seriously doubt your condition is due to cycling. Being physically active is always a bonus for health concerns.

Follow medical advice and keep your pecker up would be my suggestion


----------



## Cycleops (14 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> I’m 40 now, should I have it checked?


Are you having problems? Getting up several times a night to pee? If so yes. Enlargement comes with age so doesn’t mean it is cancerous so don’t be alarmed. Checking it is not nice but if it has to be done.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Sep 2022)

AIUI cycling has a protective effect.

Checking for prostate cancer is not straightforward - the NHS is reluctant to offer PSA tests willy-nilly, as these throw up lots of false positives. A doctor's finger up the bum can check for an enlarged prostate, but you'd be aware of that anyway from the symptoms.


----------



## Juan Kog (14 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Yes, it does seem very few on the C2W scheme actually use it to ride to work but if it gets people out on bikes for exercise it takes the strain off the NHS .


OK I confess in 2010 I bought a bike on C2W and didn’t use it to commute on . It was a Boardman SC Comp , after a few commutes I decided it was too nice for the daily grind and went back to using my Surly Steamroller with Marathon + plus tyres.


----------



## bigjim (14 Sep 2022)

I like Skol said:


> I'm not of the medical profession but I seriously doubt your condition is due to cycling. Being physically active is always a bonus for health concerns.
> 
> Follow medical advice and keep your pecker up would be my suggestion



Harvard did a study and found that more than 5 hours cycling a week is a risk. My Oncologist said that it was Lifestyle, Age and Pollution that were factors. The pollution thing bothered me. Riding hard in traffic and breathing all that crap in. I now run and walk forest trails.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2022)

bigjim said:


> Harvard did a study and found that more than 5 hours cycling a week is a risk. My Oncologist said that it was Lifestyle, Age and Pollution that were factors. The pollution thing bothered me. Riding hard in traffic and breathing all that crap in. I now run and walk forest trails.



TBH, riding a bike in traffic is better than sitting in the car, for pollution ! Cycling can raise your PSA just after riding - proven fact, but it will drop afterwards. I'm tested annually due to medication which can increase the risk of cancer, but without it I'd be constantly tired and not exercising at all.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2022)

I'm not sure bike prices are coming down yet - keep looking at Boardman CX bikes - would make a great commuter for me, but used ones that are 6 years old are still asking £500 - new they were £1k or less. Silly money.


----------



## Milzy (14 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Are you having problems? Getting up several times a night to pee? If so yes. Enlargement comes with age so doesn’t mean it is cancerous so don’t be alarmed. Checking it is not nice but if it has to be done.



Sometimes just one pee. Not every night.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> Sometimes just one pee. Not every night.


I would have thought you don't have grounds to worry and you're probably a bit young to start having problems.
If you drink a lot of fluid you will get up. Certain things don't help like sugar, dairy products and alcohol.
Try not drinking too much after 7.00.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> I'm not sure bike prices are coming down yet - keep looking at Boardman CX bikes - would make a great commuter for me, but used ones that are 6 years old are still asking £500 - new they were £1k or less. Silly money.



i have noticed that groupset creep down is happening , instead of 10 speed 105/ tiagra 1 k bikes ( the old c2w limit ) seem to have sora now


----------



## bigjim (14 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> TBH, riding a bike in traffic is better than sitting in the car, for pollution ! Cycling can raise your PSA just after riding - proven fact, but it will drop afterwards. I'm tested annually due to medication which can increase the risk of cancer, but without it I'd be constantly tired and not exercising at all.



The car versus bike pollution thing is regularly trotted out. I'm not convinced. The car can be fitted with filters and the car driver could have just finished a run or swim before his journey. Thats without taking into account the physical dangers in the comparison. Once you are diagnosed it's only natural to research the cause. The Harvard thing is one of many. Cycling is an irritant to the Prostate which evidently swells the prostate which in turn can lead to cancer they say. We all have to make our own decisions and being aware is no bad thing.


----------



## Milzy (14 Sep 2022)

bigjim said:


> The car versus bike pollution thing is regularly trotted out. I'm not convinced. The car can be fitted with filters and the car driver could have just finished a run or swim before his journey. Thats without taking into account the physical dangers in the comparison. Once you are diagnosed it's only natural to research the cause. The Harvard thing is one of many. Cycling is an irritant to the Prostate which evidently swells the prostate which in turn can lead to cancer they say. We all have to make our own decisions and being aware is no bad thing.



It’s far up the bum though so how does a saddle irritate it? And does this risk of cancer pose the same threat to gay men where things will move against it more violently?


----------



## Alex321 (14 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I would have thought you don't have grounds to worry and you're probably a bit young to start having problems.
> If you drink a lot of fluid you will get up. Certain things don't help like sugar, dairy products and alcohol.
> Try not drinking too much after 7.00.



Injury also seems to make a difference - presumably more waste products as the body heals.

I hardly ever have to get up in the night for a pee normally, but for several weeks after I broke my wrist in March, it was every night, sometimes 2-3 times.

Back to normal now though, several months without needing to get up.


----------



## fossyant (14 Sep 2022)

bigjim said:


> The car versus bike pollution thing is regularly trotted out. I'm not convinced. The car can be fitted with filters and the car driver could have just finished a run or swim before his journey. Thats without taking into account the physical dangers in the comparison. Once you are diagnosed it's only natural to research the cause. The Harvard thing is one of many. Cycling is an irritant to the Prostate which evidently swells the prostate which in turn can lead to cancer they say. We all have to make our own decisions and being aware is no bad thing.



I am at high risk with my meds of prostate cancer - I go for blood tests and have had the 'finger' once so far - wife was with me, so I suggested she had better go out as she doesn't need the image in her head. I've been researching stuff, and TBH cycling is a minimal issue, lots of it is down to genetics. - e.g. why I have a low dose statin as both my folks are on them, despite my lifestyle being far more active and little risk of heart issues. Both my folks haven't had any major issues and are both mid 70's. 

Very different from my wife's folk. Dad massive smoker, Stage 4 C and gone at 79. MIL, no smoker, no drinker, but big passive smoker, and liked her sugar, a list of major health issues from mid 60's that we helped with care, only died mid 80's... tough old boot.

Ride/walk/run into old health - that's the way.

I think I'll be tipped into my coffin in bits, so hey ho. Seem to smash myself up beter on the road bike than the MTB - accident zone.


----------



## RoadRider400 (15 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> I'm not sure bike prices are coming down yet - keep looking at Boardman CX bikes - would make a great commuter for me, but used ones that are 6 years old are still asking £500 - new they were £1k or less. Silly money.


Prices are weakening from my observations of Ebay sold prices. The ones that are listed at 'covid prices' hang around unsold for months.


----------



## bigjim (17 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> I am at high risk with my meds of prostate cancer - I go for blood tests and have had the 'finger' once so far - wife was with me, so I suggested she had better go out as she doesn't need the image in her head. I've been researching stuff, and TBH cycling is a minimal issue, lots of it is down to genetics. - e.g. why I have a low dose statin as both my folks are on them, despite my lifestyle being far more active and little risk of heart issues. Both my folks haven't had any major issues and are both mid 70's.
> 
> Very different from my wife's folk. Dad massive smoker, Stage 4 C and gone at 79. MIL, no smoker, no drinker, but big passive smoker, and liked her sugar, a list of major health issues from mid 60's that we helped with care, only died mid 80's... tough old boot.
> 
> ...



Oncologist tells me genetics accounts for 5%.


----------



## currystomper (17 Sep 2022)

One thing I have seen is that running now seems to be the trendy sport rather than cycling. Maybe us older cyclists has put off the younger ones?


----------



## Milzy (17 Sep 2022)

currystomper said:


> One thing I have seen is that running now seems to be the trendy sport rather than cycling. Maybe us older cyclists has put off the younger ones?



Running has grown lots which is great. I don’t think it’s trendy as such though. I was in a running club for years. Raced up & down the country. Found out a lot of them to be weird & loads already had very bad B.O on the start lines. Many were very boring people. The cyclists are much more interesting people in general. Let’s hope more & more people keep active though.


----------



## fossyant (18 Sep 2022)

Commuting can be a nightmare TBH - I ride mainly off road on the commute now due to crazy driving. Roads are much better outside of rush hour. 

Anyway, not seeing the price of Boardman CX bikes coming down yet - want one for my commute.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2022)

I'm not sure I'd be happy doing my commutes if I didn't have segregated cycle infrastructure most of the time and had to share busy roads with cars and HGV's.

Also, we can't fix bikes fast enough at the moment: I've had people ask to buy bikes when I take them out on a test ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2022)

The records began 2015-16, so since records began shouldn’t be taken so dramatically


----------



## Brandane (18 Sep 2022)

No surprise. 
Only this morning some walloper car driver, who saw me perfectly well, decided that I didn't matter too much so he pulled out of a junction to my right and turned right, effectively trying to force me to give way. It's war out there at times, and I can be an aggressive fecker when the mood takes me, as it did on this occasion. So I didn't give way, held my line and got in front of him and let my feelings be known. On this occasion it worked, the driver realised he was in the wrong and waited behind me until safe to pass, but on another day it could have been a Kenneth Noye at the wheel. 

I will continue to cycle, and I will continue to face up to nobbers on the road. But I can fully understand why some newbies will ride home, put the bike on ebay, and revert back to the car. Sad, but that's how it is.


----------



## bikingdad90 (18 Sep 2022)

fossyant said:


> Commuting can be a nightmare TBH - I ride mainly off road on the commute now due to crazy driving. Roads are much better outside of rush hour.
> 
> Anyway, not seeing the price of Boardman CX bikes coming down yet - want one for my commute.


Bloody good bikes but let down by the mavic wheels which have a habit of breaking at the freehub with the pawls giving up the ghost.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Sep 2022)

The problem many new cycle commuters face is that the only route to work they know is the one they drive. Which is a recipe for giving up quickly. One of the aims of our bicycle user group at work was to highlight the best cycle routes between various locations and work, as well as pair up more novice cycle commuters with experienced cycle commuters who might live near enough to show their commutes and get the novice started.


----------



## mjr (18 Sep 2022)

Slick said:


> No I don't.
> 
> It looks like they have amassed some individuals who may have had a negative experience and put them all together for no other reason than to formulate some kind of story.
> 
> I don't doubt large swathes of people have made changes since lockdown, and stopping cycling is a choice for some, but I really can't see it being in any great numbers. I would have thought maybe more people looking to cycle to work given the cost of fuel. I certainly seem to meet more than was normal the last couple of months, which is obviously definitive proof.


The public comments may be dodgy, but I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss the official survey percentage. It may not be exact but the change trend is likely correct. The more difficult questions are what it means and what should be done in response?


----------



## oldwheels (18 Sep 2022)

I can understand why new and inexperienced cyclists just give up.
Today on a narrow road I had several what could be termed close passes which did not bother me as the cars did slow down considerably when passing but I can see how that could unsettle some people.
I did cycle commute many years ago in Glasgow and did give up from lack of quieter alternative routes from Shettleston to University of Glasgow.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (18 Sep 2022)

Why do people give up, but never down or sideways?


----------



## Brandane (18 Sep 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> Why do people give up, but never down or sideways?



Because......


----------



## boydj (18 Sep 2022)

bigjim said:


> I've not been cycling for months. Diagnosed with prostate cancer in January hasn't helped and I'm not sure if my day/week long rides weren't a contributing factor. A family friend was also killed on his bike last year. My enthusiasm is almost nil at the moment.



Went through 4 weeks of radiotherapy last year (no op) and had to take a good few weeks off for the side-effects to ease, but eventually got back into it. What I notice now is how the hormone injections to kill the testosterone make it hard to push the effort levels. Restricted to the turbo now for other reasons, but I'm hoping to be back out on the road in a few weeks.


----------



## boydj (18 Sep 2022)

I like Skol said:


> I'm not of the medical profession but I seriously doubt your condition is due to cycling. Being physically active is always a bonus for health concerns.
> 
> Follow medical advice and *keep your pecker up* would be my suggestion



Hard to do when you're on hormone treatment to kill testosterone production, which is standard treatment for prostrate problems.


----------



## Milzy (19 Sep 2022)

If you’re passionate about cycling you won’t give up. If you give up because of a few incidents then it was never meant to be. Trail running is pretty cool & safe. Or serious walking.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> If you’re passionate about cycling you won’t give up. If you give up because of a few incidents then it was never meant to be. Trail running is pretty cool & safe. Or serious walking.


@Milzy , as you know, I used to fell-race, although a few like '_The Trunce_' were more of a trail-race (I'll presume that expression originated in America), that's hard, safe (weather dependant!), & cheap!!!
Some fell-races were about £4.00 to enter, even National level events were less than £10!! (eg; _HolmeMoss Fell-Race_)
Andy, the _Trunce _organiser, apologised to everyone, when it went up to £2.00


----------



## Jameshow (19 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Milzy , as you know, I used to fell-race, although a few like '_The Trunce_' were more of a trail-race (I'll presume that expression originated in America), that's hard, safe (weather dependant!), & cheap!!!
> Some fell-races were about £4.00 to enter, even National level events were less than £10!! (eg; _HolmeMoss Fell-Race_)
> Andy, the _Trunce _organiser, apologised to everyone, when it went up to £2.00



This winter hoping to do :-
Race to the sea - trail race. 
Tour of Pendle 
Wadsworth trog
Haworth hobble

Cycling has greater risk but I pick up more little injuries running.


----------



## Milzy (19 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Milzy , as you know, I used to fell-race, although a few like '_The Trunce_' were more of a trail-race (I'll presume that expression originated in America), that's hard, safe (weather dependant!), & cheap!!!
> Some fell-races were about £4.00 to enter, even National level events were less than £10!! (eg; _HolmeMoss Fell-Race_)
> Andy, the _Trunce _organiser, apologised to everyone, when it went up to £2.00


I used to spend hundreds a year in entry fees & burn hundreds in unleaded going to the races. I don’t have to spend like that now, need more money to go into bikes & kit. More fun still.


----------



## Brandane (19 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> If you’re passionate about cycling you won’t give up. If you give up because of a few incidents then it was never meant to be. Trail running is pretty cool & safe. Or serious walking.



The problem is that a lot of potentially passionate cyclists are not being given the opportunity to become passionate, usually because of confrontations with self entitled nobbers in cars. I can fully understand why. I was lucky in that I grew to like cycling from an early age, in the 70's when there wasn't anything like the volume of traffic on the roads, and certainly there was a lot less aggression and entitlement. I therefore feel entitled to be aggressive towards nobber drivers!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> I used to spend hundreds a year in entry fees & burn hundreds in unleaded going to the races. I don’t have to spend like that now, need more money to go into bikes & kit. More fun still.


@Milzy
I used to mainly ride CX/MTB races in the Yorkshire region, it was easier & cheaper - ditto any running races (barring the excellent '_Cross-Bay_ _Challenge_', over the sands of Morecambe Bay!)

I'd even ride to some CXs, like Temple Newsham, then ride home
I remember once riding to a CX (maybe 1991?), in Mytle Park (Bingley, via Morley/Gildersome/Bradford) with a friend
He raced, but suffered riding home, climbing up out of Bradford
(we were all on MTBs)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> This winter hoping to do :-
> Race to the sea - trail race.
> Tour of Pendle
> Wadsworth trog
> ...


@Jameshow 
I use to run the '_Woodentops'_ events, from Penistone Hill; Stanbury Splash,_ Withins Skyline_, _Auld Lang Syne_
They were always fun, but hard for 6miles!
Now organised by; http://www.wharfedaleharriers.co.uk/events/penistone-hill-races/

_Ilkley Moor Fell-Race_ was another shorty, but graded 'tough'

My avatar is from the (Bingley Harriers event; '_Harriers v Cyclists_'
Rob Jebb, or the Brownlees were always in contention for a win

The madness................ 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rc2CYsQUCeY&feature=emb_imp_woyt


----------



## Jameshow (19 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Jameshow
> I use to run the '_Woodentops'_ events, from Penistone Hill; Stanbury Splash,_ Withins Skyline_, _Auld Lang Syne_
> They were always fun, but hard for 6miles!
> Now organised by; http://www.wharfedaleharriers.co.uk/events/penistone-hill-races/
> ...




I've ran harriers Vs cyclists a few times.... 

Used to be a member and good friends with some of the guys in that film. 

Done more cycling of late with lejog and other long rides.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2022)

@Jameshow
I knew John '_Three Peaks CX' _Rawnsley, who used to help organise it, & my near name-sake, who is (or was?) a 'BH' member


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> If you’re passionate about cycling you won’t give up. If you give up because of a few incidents then it was never meant to be. Trail running is pretty cool & safe. Or serious walking.



In the grand scheme of things passionate cyclists (ie; us) don't matter: one of the easiest ways to make cities more liveable and improve our general environment is to get people using bikes as transport; these aren't enthusiasts or "cyclists"; they're people going to work or the shops, and it's those people we don't want to give up, not least because it's only when large numbers of people are cycling this way that there will be any real change in legislation or infrastructure.


----------



## mjr (19 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> In the grand scheme of things passionate cyclists (ie; us) don't matter: one of the easiest ways to make cities more liveable and improve our general environment is to get people using bikes as transport; these aren't enthusiasts or "cyclists"; they're people going to work or the shops, and it's those people we don't want to give up, not least because it's only when large numbers of people are cycling this way that there will be any real change in legislation or infrastructure.


Also we need more rational dispassionate choices to cycle else the double whammy of inactivity and pollution will sink the NHS and the national budget, while the excessive spatial requirements of motoring (aka "geometry hates cars") will trash quality of life in all urban areas.

We should be keen for more cycling for so many good reasons as well as self-interested ones.


----------



## GilesM (30 Sep 2022)

Brandane said:


> The problem is that a lot of potentially passionate cyclists are not being given the opportunity to become passionate, usually because of confrontations with self entitled nobbers in cars. I can fully understand why. I was lucky in that I grew to like cycling from an early age, in the 70's when there wasn't anything like the volume of traffic on the roads, and certainly there was a lot less aggression and entitlement. I therefore feel entitled to be aggressive towards nobber drivers!



I also started cycling at a young age in the '70s, my personal opinion is although there are more cars on the road, the majority of drivers tend to drive in a more cyclist friendly way now than they did 30 or 40 years ago, sure there are still nobbers, but in all walks of life we will always have a few nobbers. I also think that the smaller lanes have less traffic than years ago, maybe it's just my imagination and ageing memory, or it could be real due to the Sat Nav generation. I drive a lot on lanes as well as cycling along them, and they do seem quiet everywhere. 
I appreciate that some people don't cycle because of their concerns about safety and traffic around them, but if you've bought an expensive bike that has sat in the garage for 2 years after it was used a a few times during lockdown, what sounds like a better reason for not using it:
1. There are too many cars on the road and I don't feel safe.
2. Cycling is actually very hard work, especially up hill or in bad weather.


----------



## mustang1 (30 Sep 2022)

People are giving up on cycling....?

I can't wait for people to give up on watching the news!


----------



## Brandane (30 Sep 2022)

GilesM said:


> but *if you've bought an expensive bike that has sat in the garage for 2 years* after it was used a a few times during lockdown, what sounds like a better reason for not using it:
> 1. There are too many cars on the road and I don't feel safe.
> 2. Cycling is actually very hard work, especially up hill or in bad weather.



Or excuse #3.... They have more money than sense, bought an expensive bike because it was trendy at the time, but now prefer the convenience and comfort of the BMW/Audi/Merc/Tesla.


----------



## Milzy (30 Sep 2022)

Now I have the Garmin radar light I realise just how many cars come past. When they approach at speed it flashes up red and double beeps. May have to mute it, scary stuff.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> Now I have the Garmin radar light I realise just how many cars come past. When they approach at speed it flashes up red and double beeps. May have to mute it, scary stuff.



So..... This device helps you how?


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Sep 2022)

mustang1 said:


> People are giving up on cycling....?
> 
> I can't wait for people to give up on watching the news!



Done that two years ago


----------



## Mike_P (30 Sep 2022)

Milzy said:


> Now I have the Garmin radar light I realise just how many cars come past. When they approach at speed it flashes up red and double beeps. May have to mute it, scary stuff.



Just get use it, find it very useful when trundling along a country lane to get a bleep for an approaching vehicle or in town it's more like when it stops bleeping and there is a possibility of doing a right turn easily subject to no car smack behind that had dropped speed such that is no longer detected as approaching. The twin urgent bleeps of a fast approaching vehicle are a bit alarming at first but actually quite useful in, for example, judging that the inside 
route than than outside around that approaching pothole would be the better.


----------



## All uphill (30 Sep 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Done that two years ago


----------



## Kingfisher101 (30 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I think the cost of living will continue the cycling trend as people simply cannot afford to pay energy bills some has to go and the largest non essential items for many is the car... or second car.. the bike is a handy replacement for local journeys.
> 
> The train is also pretty good when running - Bournemouth to Leeds - £60 in 5hrs see a little of London as well.



I dont know bikes and their maintence can be expensive as well. Yes people get a bike for £20.00 and use it for years etc. But this is the minority. If you're riding in the winter as well, theres other things you need like a waterproof, decent shoes and lights etc. It all mounts up ££.


----------



## Brandane (30 Sep 2022)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I dont know bikes and their maintence can be expensive as well. Yes people get a bike for £20.00 and use it for years etc. But this is the minority. If you're riding in the winter as well, theres other things you need like a waterproof, decent shoes and lights etc. It all mounts up ££.



Still a lot cheaper than running your average car. I've got 5 bikes, which between them do about 3000 miles per year. Maintenance costs for the last 12 months amounts to 1 new drive chain/cassette (£40), 2 new batteries for CatEye wireless (£9), 2 pairs shorts (£60), 1 helmet bought in a moment of madness (£60), 1 pair tyres (£50). Total about £220.

The car...... Insurance £250; VED £160; MOT £55; service requiring new front brake discs/pads £450; petrol approx. £1000. Total over £1900. And that's not allowing for depreciation, while the bikes probably lose very little in value.


----------



## mjr (30 Sep 2022)

GilesM said:


> [...] what sounds like a better reason for not using it:
> 1. There are too many cars on the road and I don't feel safe.
> 2. Cycling is actually very hard work, especially up hill or in bad weather.


What point are you trying to make there? That people on here who continue cycling through the autumn and winter are hard nut heroes? Why do you want to imply that people giving up cycling are liars and pretty much wimps who don't like hard work? That's not going to encourage many to start cycling again. Do you not care if every cyclist fewer reduces our safety in numbers and every extra motorists increases the pollution and risks?



Kingfisher101 said:


> [...] If you're riding in the winter as well, theres other things you need like a waterproof, decent shoes and lights etc. It all mounts up ££.


If you go outside at all in winter, you need a waterproof and decent shoes, so that's not an extra cost. Lights? £15 in a German supermarket sale will get you decent rechargeable lights that will last a few years, if you need to save. For long-term value, £40 can buy decent dynamo lights that will probably last a decade, but dynamo wheels seem to be £60+ now and often out of stock (supply problems or increased demand? I don't know).


----------



## kingrollo (19 Oct 2022)

Apparently - cycling is booming again according to the times !


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Oct 2022)

kingrollo said:


> Apparently - cycling is booming again according to the times !



Let's think, fuel at all time high, inflation especially on food highest for 50yrs. Energy costs through the roof

Folk saving money by cycling to work. 🤔


----------



## mustang1 (20 Oct 2022)

Brandane said:


> Or excuse #3.... They have more money than sense, bought an expensive bike because it was trendy at the time, but now prefer the convenience and comfort of the BMW/Audi/Merc/Tesla.



... Uhm or Nissan/Renault/ford/Vauxhall? 

And this thing about money Vs sense. Would one rather have too much money or too much sense? If you have too much money then can you employ someone to make sense of it all? Or if you have too much sense, can one use it to make money? Did having too much money make one too comfortable and whereas one may have had sense, then the bother of thinking goes out the window?


----------



## Sharky (20 Oct 2022)

Well that's it, I'm giving up cycling






Today anyway.


----------



## Mike_P (20 Oct 2022)

Sharky said:


> Well that's it, I'm giving up cycling
> View attachment 665216
> 
> 
> ...



Have a swim instead


----------



## tyred (20 Oct 2022)

Sharky said:


> Well that's it, I'm giving up cycling
> View attachment 665216
> 
> 
> ...



Perfectly possible to cycle in the rain


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2022)

Sharky said:


> Well that's it, I'm giving up cycling
> View attachment 665216
> 
> 
> ...



You do know it's an ideal time for you to do that on your bike.


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2022)

There does seem to be a lot of bikes on ebay, although some silly prices being asked.


----------

